# DIY Breeding Tub



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

So needed a spot for my breeding pair to call there own, and to have a safe place for the fry to grow.

Supplies:
Drill and bits 
Silicone 
1/4inch hose
1/2 pvc and elbows 
Powerhead 








[/url][/IMG]
PowerHead 








[/url][/IMG]
The hose going into the rubbermaid above where you want the water line.








[/url][/IMG]
Then make your outlet back to the main tank where you want the water line at. 

I added a drain screen to keep fry from getting out, and some plastic knitting mess stuff to grow algae and help keep the water clean.


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

Or could just do this to add water volume, but its been running this way for about a year now. I've had no problems with breeding and producing large Fry for my LFS


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You actually have your own twist on an algae scrubber going there!Check out threads posted by santimonica and find out more(but I don't think you need to know more,you got it going on,but I wonder if you understand what you have made?).
Very cool!Navigator Black used to run filterboxes(DIY like yours over his tanks)and let them run.Nature and filtering is simple,understanding and reproducing it is not!
GOOD JOB !You got it going on!
What are you breeding?


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

Breeding Convicts for the LFS right now( Hybrid ones Black Male and Pink Female), I've gotten some cool looking convicts lately. I've got a understanding of what I made. Its like a waste settling tank with a small scrubber, most of the rubbermaid is full of algae also. My water conditions have been awesome.... But I'll check that post to see if I can improve it


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The growth(excessive if you can manage it) of algae will deal with a ton of nutrients.Water conditions will be well naturally as algae will remove or more correctly thrives off of what most want to remove from our water.Convicts are prolific breeders so you should do well with them and enjoy watching their parenting behavior.


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> The growth(excessive if you can manage it) of algae will deal with a ton of nutrients.Water conditions will be well naturally as algae will remove or more correctly thrives off of what most want to remove from our water.Convicts are prolific breeders so you should do well with them and enjoy watching their parenting behavior.


Oh ya first time breeding convicts, cause I've heard the horror stories about getting over run. Working on my 4th batch for my LFS they need lower prices and I need supplies. (its crazy seeing your fish in a store selling for $7.50each when I know they only paid me in pellets and floss hahaha)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As a primer to keep in good with your LFS I have found 25% of selling cost is easily available.I get $1 for my swords and $3 for my GBR.I get credit also as not paying for my hobby is really a good deal.I'm all for getting certain hard goods from the net,but don't want to see my LFS just go out of business.I look at it like one of the few/true "win win" for myself,LFS and the customer who gets better quality fish.


----------

